# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Nam Ninh – biển Bắc Hải (Lịch trình: 4 ngày / 3 đêm )

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Nam Ninh – biển Bắc Hải
(Lịch trình: 4 ngày / 3 đêm -> Thông hành - đi bằng ô tô)
NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI NAM NINH            (Ăn: Trưa, Chiều)
06h00’: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang Trung Quốc. Đoàn ăn tr ưa tại Bằng T ường, sau đó đi Nam Ninh bằng con đ ường cao tốc mới “Trung Quốc - Asean”. Đến Nam Ninh, đoàn nhận phòng, tự do tham quanthành phố Nam Ninh hoặc mua sắm tại các siêu thị nh ư Wal - Mart Super Center, Electronic Plaza ... Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Hải Lạc*** hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 02: NAM NINH - BẮC HẢI            (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đón quý khách tham quankhu du lịch Thanh Tú Sơn - cảnh đẹp tự nhiên với Công viên Trung tâm, Chùa Quan Âm, tư ợng Phật Ngọc, T ượng Quan Vân Trư¬ờng bằng đồng, thăm tháp Ngự Long, tháp Đầu Phượng, Chùa Thái Lan, Ao cá Bác Mao, Nhà Hồng Lâu mộng, Quảng trườngNam Hồ, Trung tâm Hội chợ triển lãm. Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó khởi hành đi Bắc Hải. Tới Bắc Hải, Quý khách tham quan và tắm biển tại bãi biển Ngân Than. Đoàn ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Trung An*** hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 03: BẮC HẢI - NAM NINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tham quan Quảng Trường Vịnh Bắc Bộ, mua quà lư u niệm tại Công ty Ngọc Trai, Công ty chế biến dầu cá mập và sản phẩm thịt cá. Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó khởi hành về Nam Ninh. TớiNam Ninh, tự do mua sắm tại Bách Hoá Đại Lầu Triều Dương và các siêu thị lớn tại Nam Ninh. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 04: NAM NINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn xe ô tô khởi hành đưa quý khách về Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh vềViệt Nam. Quý khách ăn trưa tại Lạng Sơn sau đó tham quan và mua sắm tại Chợ Đông Kinh. 15h00’: Xe đón quý khách về. 18h00: Xe đưa về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 155 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên )
* Giá bao gồm: 
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02 ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
- Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe ôtô du lịch máy lạnh đời mới
- Thủ tục XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một
- H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh, mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT... 
* Ghi chú: 
- Quý khách cần nộp CMT bản gốc còn thời hạn trong vòng 15 năm + 01 bản phôtô + 05 ảnh 4*6 (ảnh chụp trên nền trắng). Trẻ em nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (có dấu đỏ) và 05 ảnh 4*6, nộp trư ớc ngày khởi hành ít nhất 05 ngày làm việc.
- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Trẻ em dư ới 3 tuổi thu 40% 3 - 6 tuổi thanh toán 60%, 6 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour(ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## mrtran

Tham khảo thêm *tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày 1 đêm* của bên mình nhé.
Bên công ty mình hiện đang có* tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* khởi hành hàng tuần giá rất tốt, bạn có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tour *du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán* bên mình đã mở bán rồi bạn nhé

----------

